# vacine disasters



## floyd (Jun 19, 2014)

My vet vacinated my 10 week old puppy with wrong vaccine. Should have been vanguard and she didn't read notes properly and used nobivac, even though they had ordered it in for him.My puppy had severe tummy pain and an upset tummy in the night. My vet assures me he is covered and that he probably had a bit of gastroenteritis? Worried and upset mum, mylilttle Alfie shouldn't have had to suffer like that.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor you, poor Alfie.
Should he have had vanguard because he had already had his first jab with his breeder at 8 weeks? Kiki had her first jab with her breeder and our vet did not have a compatible vaccine so I drove back to the breeder's vet for her second jab as our vet had said that she would have to start the course off again. I suspect this is what they will now recommend for Alfie - that he has another dose of nobivac at 12 weeks.
The tummy upset may be related to the heat, the stress associated with car journey, vet visit and being stuck with a needle, or something that he has picked up and eaten when playing in the garden - hopefully it is not directly related to the vaccine.
What an awful experience for you though, because it shakes your confidence in the vet. Is there another vet at your practice or an alternative vet surgery. You are well within your rights to make your feelings of upset known.
Hope Alfie picks up this morning.


----------



## floyd (Jun 19, 2014)

Hi Marzi,

Yes breeder did 1st vacs of Vanguard, spoke to my vet who said it must be same brand and ordered it in. My vets is less than 2 min drive away from house and as it was hot thought it was to drive there rather than walk and carry him.The vet blamed everyone from the receptionist to me. After vets spoke with a senior partner the have decided he is fully vaccinated and won't need a 3rd one.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Good that he is covered.
Your vet was in the wrong, anyone administrating any sort of medication is the one who is responsible IMHO.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

That is too bad that they didn't continue with the same medicine considering that they did order it in for you. But I agree that i don't think the tummy issues came from the vaccine. 
I am sorry they however vaccinated with the wrong medicine. 

There are some vaccines that although not the same are compatible with one another.


----------

